# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Máy hàn ống orbital - orbital welding machine

## CKD

Máy hàn ống orbital - orbital welding machine

Một định nghĩa được giản lượt là: _thiết bị là một máy hàn hồ quang, mà đầu hàn được quay 360o (hoặc 180o về hai phía) quanh một phôi tĩnh, một cách liên tục. Phôi tĩnh có thể là một đường ống_.



Nếu bạn nào đã từng biết về hàn.. thì hẵn cũng biết việc hàn nối tốt một đường ống (hoặc một trục) cố định là một vấn đề không hề đơn giản. Đó là kỹ thuật kết hợp từ các kỹ thuật hàn đơn giản hơn (1G, 3G, 4G...). Việc sử dụng thiết bị hàn ống tự động mang lại rất nhiều lợi ích.
- Có thể hàn trong vị trí chật hẹp.
- Mối hàn ổn định & chất lượng.
- Không phụ thuộc nhiều vào trình độ & kỹ năng của người thợ.
- Tùm lum hết mà mình.. còn chưa biết được hết. hehe

Thiết bị này với thế giới thì không hề mới, khái niệm hàn ống orbital đã xuất hiện từ lâu (theo mình biết chắc cũng 50 năm rồi). Tuy nhiên ở VN thì gần đây trong một số quy trình công nghệ mới dần được nhắc tới và được áp dụng. Tuy nhiên chi phí đầu tư cho thiết bị còn khá cao.. nên dù có nhiều tính năng ưu việc nhưng việc áp dụng rộng rãi còn nhiều hạn chế. Điều khác nữa là mỗi thiết bị chỉ phù hợp với một số điều kiện xác định, giới hạn về kích thước, vị trí v.v.. càng làm cho việc đầu tư công nghệ trở nên khó khăn.

Với một đất nước có rất nhiều giáo sư, tiến sĩ.. hàng hà sa số thạc sĩ, kỹ sư thì câu hỏi mà mình đặt ra là sao ta không nghiên cứu và phát triển công nghệ hàn này? Về nguyên lý hoạt động thấy cũng không quá phức tạp.

Mới mác chế tạo máy & thiết bị tự động. Mình đã từng được hỏi, được đề nghị suy nghĩ, xem xét.. mà với mình trình còi nên chưa đánh giá được hết các vấn đề. Nói chung là còn bế tắc.
Nhân hôm rồi có đọc mấy bài viết của các bác trên này, thấy có ảnh máy hàn orbital (dù thấy có vẻ thô sơ nhưng vẫn là công nghệ này), thấy có nhắc đến công nghệ hàn nhôm, nhôm-inox. Tức trên diễn đàn mình có nhiều cao thủ về công nghệ hàn cũng như chế tạo máy. Do đó mình tạo chủ đề này để anh em tiện mà quăng gạch đá. Biết đâu qua đó mình động não thêm được nhiều điều.

Thiết bị hàn ống orbital (cho ống lớn)


Thiết bị hàn ống orbital (cho ống nhỏ)

----------

vuonghoanganh

----------


## CKD

Thêm vài hình ảnh chi tiết

Torch hàn TIG


Dây hàn


Gá

----------

romvang

----------


## CKD

Mối hàn đẹp chưa  :Big Grin:

----------

vuonghoanganh

----------


## imechavn

Tôi rất thích cái tay hàn ống của bọn này, gọn gàng hàn các đường ống trong không gia hẹp:

----------

biết tuốt, haignition, Nam CNC, zentic

----------


## Tuấn

He he cụ imechavn, em đi kiếm mấy cái mô tơ là để chế mấy con này mà  :Smile:

----------


## imechavn

bác cho em chiêm ngưỡng sản phẩm của anh khi hoàn thành đấy, em tưởng tượng nó phải là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật!

----------


## Tuấn

> bác cho em chiêm ngưỡng sản phẩm của anh khi hoàn thành đấy, em tưởng tượng nó phải là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật!


Nghệ gì cụ ? mấy cái này bán đắt như thuốc đau mắt, không đủ xiền mua nên phải tự làm thôi  :Smile:  để hàn những ống đường kính lớn hơn (0,5m trở lên ), người ta có loại ray mềm cho nó linh hoạt và nhẹ nhàng hơn cụ ạ

----------


## marl

Mua đồ tàu dùng cho rẻ chứ các cty VN không đủ đạn đâu mà mơ đến đồ Đức. Mấy cái máy này đắt lòi mắt.
Cái thời mới đi làm thấy ông người Đức dùng máy cắt tay mà cắt cái ống 500 là mình thấy choáng toàn tập rồi, bây giờ có cái máy cắt ống này thì khoẻ re.

----------


## imechavn

Đồ Tàu đã có chưa bác ? bác cho mấy hình ảnh để anh em mở rộng tầm mắt!

----------


## Nam CNC

à ha , bác Marl nói chuyện bình thường rồi , không chọc ghẹo anh em nữa , thôi sẵn bác Marl chịu khó tìm giúp anh em cái link để anh em tham khảo , nhìn hàng của Đức rất khó để tìm hiểu chứ của china không khó để nắm bắt . Trước giờ cứ tự hỏi là trong nhà máy biết bao nhiêu đường ống mà khi ráp nó khít hết , không dư không thiếu tẹo nào , thì ra nó có những cái máy cắt và máy hàn như thế này để giải quyết bài toán đó , công nhận cái đầu con người tinh vi thật.

----------


## imechavn

Vấn đề này thì bác *Tuấn* là chuyên gia, nghe nói bác ấy đã tự dựng xưởng sản xuất chỉ bằng các đoạn ống hàn lại với nhau thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mua đồ tàu dùng cho rẻ chứ các cty VN không đủ đạn đâu mà mơ đến đồ Đức. Mấy cái máy này đắt lòi mắt.
> Cái thời mới đi làm thấy ông người Đức dùng máy cắt tay mà cắt cái ống 500 là mình thấy choáng toàn tập rồi, bây giờ có cái máy cắt ống này thì khoẻ re.


Cụ Ngọc Anh đã làm giúp em cái mạch để phục hồi một con máy cắt ống đấy ạ, còn 2 con nữa cũng chết như vậy, cứ từ từ em nhờ .... nhờ nhanh quá cụ ấy oải he he  :Smile: 
Đồ tàu không dùng được cụ ạ, hơn nữa cũng không rẻ.

----------

vuonghoanganh

----------


## marl

> Cụ Ngọc Anh đã làm giúp em cái mạch để phục hồi một con máy cắt ống đấy ạ, còn 2 con nữa cũng chết như vậy, cứ từ từ em nhờ .... nhờ nhanh quá cụ ấy oải he he 
> Đồ tàu không dùng được cụ ạ, hơn nữa cũng không rẻ.


Bác tìm hàng xuất sang EU ấy, nó cũng tốt đấy chứ. chắc chắn rẻ hơn đồ Đức nếu tính theo giá trị đầu tư ban đầu.

----------


## CKD

Lúc mới tìm hiểu khái niệm orbital welding thì có thấy hệ thống của mấy bác china.
Xét về mặt cơ khí chế tạo thì thiết bị hàn ống đường kính lớn thì có vẻ đơn giản hơn.

----------


## Tuấn

Cái máy hàn ống hở này có một chi tiết cực kì khó tìm mua. Nó là con mô tơ kèm hộp số bé tí như bao diêm. Tốc độ đầu ra có thể điều chỉnh từ 2 vòng/phút đến 30 vòng/phút :



Em nhờ cả nhà, bác nào thấy ở đâu có cái bé bé như thế này mua giúp em chục con em nghịch thử ạ. Em cám ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy con động cơ hộp số màu đen ấy chứ , mà nó là DC với hộp số thì trong đây made in swiss như thế thì chưa tới 100-200K .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em thấy con động cơ hộp số màu đen ấy chứ , mà nó là DC với hộp số thì trong đây made in swiss như thế thì chưa tới 100-200K .


Vâng, con đen đen ấy, ngoài thật thì nó bằng ngón tay thôi, cục trắng trắng bên trong có hai cái bánh tì để cuốn dây bù ạ. Em lang thang đủ các ngóc ngách có tìm ra đâu, bác ui hôm nào bác rảnh  em nhờ bác mua giúp cho em chục con hoặc vài ba con cũng được bác nhé, tầm tốc độ điều chỉnh được làm sao tối đa 25-30 vòng/phút, còn tốc độ tối thiểu 2 vòng / phút bác ạ.

----------


## marl

Nếu làm ăn bài bản thì đầu tư mua mới (hoặc mua đồ cũ cũng chấp nhận được) cho nó lành, để dành thời gian làm việc khác. Còn làm ăn cò con thì chế cháo là hợp lý.
Chung quy lại cũng tại vì ít vốn thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

nó chỉ là động cơ DC , em đâu có biết chỉnh được tốc độ của nó như thế nào , chỉ có biết được là khi ông chủ bán hàng test với điện áp danh định thì nó chạy tầm 30 rpm là được phải không ?


--- ít vốn thì có hiểu biết tài năng thì ít vốn vẫn làm ra tiền , vẫn có cái máy làm được đúng yêu cầu kĩ thuật, nếu không áp dụng theo chuẩn G7 gì đấy , miễn là khách hàng đồng ý thì có tiền , chứ lững lơ con cá vàng như bác thì có tiền mua mới không tới, mua cũ thì chê , chế tạo thì xa vời, ngồi đó có mà vêu mõm .


Một người giỏi thì cái máy cùi bắp vẫn ra sản phẩm tốt , chứ một người cùi mia, chỉ biết nói nhăng cụi đưa cái máy xịn thì cũng vứt sọt rác , nếu không thế thì người ta phân chia cấp thợ làm gì hả bác ? Mà bây giờ người ta thi tay nghề chứ không phải mồm nghề đâu bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> nó chỉ là động cơ DC , em đâu có biết chỉnh được tốc độ của nó như thế nào , chỉ có biết được là khi ông chủ bán hàng test với điện áp danh định thì nó chạy tầm 30 rpm là được phải không ?
> 
> .


Vâng bác, cho chắc ăn bác cứ chọn giúp em điện áp danh định tầm 15-20 vòng phút ạ, qua bộ điều khiển dc em không chắc nó xuống được bao nhiêu, nếu không xuống thấp được em sẽ thay đổi đường kính bánh xe tì là được bác ạ

----------

